# Seeking Pool Maintenance Company in Lousa



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

I need a good, reliable pool maintenance company in the Lousa area.
Preferably someone familiar with Astral pumps, and pool equipment.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you tried Yellow Pages (Paginas Amarelas)
normally listed under Piscinas-Equpiamentos, Manutenção e Montagem


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

*No yellow pages*

Thanks canoeman, but unfortunately I'm back in the US.
I'll look in the yellow pages next time I'm in country.
Richard



canoeman said:


> Have you tried Yellow Pages (Paginas Amarelas)
> normally listed under Piscinas-Equpiamentos, Manutenção e Montagem


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

What exactly are you looking for.? Do you have a problem with you equipment as you have specified Astral equipment? Or are you just looking for general pool maintenance?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Online Páginas Amarelas: Telefones, Moradas e Contactos de Empresas Portuguesas, you might need to cast your net a bit further and look at M.de Corvo, Coimbra as well


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

No problems, just looking for someone of open & close pool and perform weely or bi-weekly maintenance.



siobhanwf said:


> What exactly are you looking for.? Do you have a problem with you equipment as you have specified Astral equipment? Or are you just looking for general pool maintenance?


----------



## mhart79 (Oct 19, 2010)

*pool cleaning*



Richard Henry said:


> No problems, just looking for someone of open & close pool and perform weely or bi-weekly maintenance.


Lives in Cerejeiras area, pool maintenance & Gardens.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

mhart79 said:


> Lives in Cerejeiras area, pool maintenance & Gardens.


Have sent you a PM


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Have sent you a PM


Where did you send it?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Richard Henry said:


> Where did you send it?



Via the PM system.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Richard Henry said:


> Where did you send it?


The pm was sent to mhart79 telling him to contact you via PM


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> The pm was sent to mhart79 telling him to contact you via PM


I hate to sound like a newbie, but I am.
Whats the PM system???


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have a look at top right of site, you'll see Welcome Richard Henry then any notifications, click on arrow, and you should see a PM from siobhanwf click on the subject not the name Eh Voila


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Have a look at top right of site, you'll see Welcome Richard Henry then any notifications, click on arrow, and you should see a PM from siobhanwf click on the subject not the name Eh Voila


Oh, that is how it works. 

I often wondered.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Have a look at top right of site, you'll see Welcome Richard Henry then any notifications, click on arrow, and you should see a PM from siobhanwf click on the subject not the name Eh Voila



The pm was sent to mhart to pm richard


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Have a look at top right of site, you'll see Welcome Richard Henry then any notifications, click on arrow, and you should see a PM from siobhanwf click on the subject not the name Eh Voila


You cam send them by clicking on the members name and then in the drop down box "send a private message"


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

Whats the PM system?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

personal message.

message from sender to recipient, that cannot be accessed by other Forum members


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> The pm was sent to mhart79 telling him to contact you via PM


O.K., Thank you.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Richard Henry said:


> O.K., Thank you.


Now that you have more than 5 posts you can contact by PM yourself he may well be able to help you


----------

